

Turbulenz Engine Goes Open Source - robin_reala
http://news.turbulenz.com/post/49430669886/turbulenz-engine-goes-open-source

======
csense
Interesting concept. But I can't get it to work on my system. Any other Linux
users having any luck?

~~~
google-1
Which browser were you using? Perhaps this site can help you:
<http://get.webgl.org/>

